# [MATERIEL] Cherche conseil pour nouveau PC

## RealNoob

Bonjour,

Ayant assisté à la mort atroce de ma carte graphique (R.I.P.), je me suis dis qu'il était temps de racheter du nouveau matos pour remplacer l'actuelle (en service depuis 6 ans).

1. Je cherche donc conseil sur le matériel que la communauté conseil pour monter un nouveau PC et répondant aux critères suivants:

Mon matérielle actuelle est composé de:

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 dual core 5200+

GPU: NVIDIA Geforce 8800 GTX

RAM: 2 Go - DDR2 si je me souviens bien

Carte réseau et carte son, intégrée à la carte mère

- Je pense prendre un CPU de la même marque que l'actuelle.

- Pour la carte graphique, j'aimerais aussi tenter l'aventure avec AMD/ATI

- Ce PC est utiliser entre autre pour le jeu, donc il me faut de (très) bonne performance.

- Je montes mes PCs moi-même, de ce fait, il est inutile de me recommander un modèle de chez DELL, Alienware, HP, ...

- Le prix n'est pas vraiment un problème, le PC actuelle, m'avait coûté avec la caisse, l'alimentation et le ventilateur du processeurs quelque chose comme 2200 EUR. (Bien qu'avec ce qui suis, ça risque de commencer à faire beaucoup).

2. Je pensait aussi acheter un NAS pour pouvoir faire des backup de mes machines, 1 PC et un portable, ainsi que de permettre le partage de certain fichier.

Quel modèle me recommanderiez-vous, à quoi dois-je faire attention en choisissant le matériel?

3. Le décès de ma carte graphique étant du, sans doute, à une perturbation dans la ligne électrique, je me demandait s'il était intéressant de connecter toute ou partie de mes machines à un ASI (aussi appelé onduleur). Ou bien vais-je un peu trop loin?

Même question que pour 2., quel modèle me recommanderiez-vous, à quoi dois-je faire attention en choisissant le matériel?

Concernant le choix du modèle, est-il recommandé/conseillé/intelligent/utile/possible (cochez les mentions inutiles) de connecter des appareils comme écran, haut-parleurs, PC portable à l'ASI en plus du PC?

Merci, d'avance, de tous vos bon conseil.

P.S.: R.I.P = Rust In Peace  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Un grand fan d'AMD on dirait, mais si je devais choisir un PC aujourd'hui, je ne prendrais certainement pas de l'AMD. Je me dirigerais vers un Core i5 2500K, qui est a mon sens ce qui se fait de mieux en matière rapport qualité/prix.

Après, si tu ne joues pas et ne fais pas d'applis 3D poussées, il n'y a même pas besoin d'y adjoindre de carte graphique, et tu gagnes en consommation et dissipation thermique

Pour la carte graphique, je n'ai pas une grosse expérience avec les ATI, mais sous linux, les retours que j'en ai c'est : anciens modèles, nickel avec les drivers libres, récente, driver proprio only, et driver proprio clairement pas a là hauteur et générateur d'emmerdes permanentes avec xorg (et quand une nouvelle version de xorg arrive, des plombes pour se mettre à jour sur la nouvelle ABI). La, je privilégie Nvidia, avec un driver proprio plus que correct pour les dernières cartes, et un support de mieux en mieux côté driver libre (nouveau). PErso, c'est le driver libre que j'utilise, ne jouant pas, et c'est nickel chrome, mais avec un carte d'avant-dernière génération (pas les Fermi).

4Go de RAM me semble aujourd'hui un minimum, mais après, tout dépend de ce que tu fais avec ton PC.

Le NAS, ce que j'en pense c'est que entre tous, c'est que des gros tas de bouse. Les interfaces sont calamiteuses, avec des supports foireux, des disques dur d'entrée de gamme tous moisis, et des interfaces bourrées de trous de sécurité.

Perso, mon NAS c'est un gros disque dur sur ma gateway que je monte en NFS4. Au moins, je sais quel disque dur je met, et pas une entrée de gamme pourrie, et mon NFS4 va vite (très vite, sur un réseau gigabit même, facile 80Mo/s cours toujours pour faire ça avec un NAS)

Pour l'onduleur, oui, c'est une très bonne idée. Par contre, il faut oublier les modèles d'entrée de gamme en offline : ils ne régulent absolument le courant, et servent uniquement de backup en cas de coupure. Le line-interactive est un minimum (mais bien sûr, pas mal plus cher...) pour réguler (écréter en fait) le courant. Un bon rapport qualité/prix est à chercher du côté de Fotron, du type le "FSP EP 1000" qui se trouve pour environ 130€ et est suffisant pour un seul PC et avoir une autonomie correcte.

Brancher l'écran ça peut être pas mal si tu veux pouvoir continuer à tout fermer proprement en cas de coupure, et ça mange pas de pain, juste garder à l'esprit qu'un écran, ça consomme pas mal, donc le garder en tête pour le dimensionnement de la bête. Chez mes parents, je leur ai mis le PC + modem + écran sur un FSP EP 1000, il est en charge courante entre 10 et 25%, ce qui est bon pour conserver une bonne autonomie en cas de coupure. De toute façon, en fonctionnement normal, il ne faut pas trop charger l'onduleur.

Après, le reste des périphériques consomme peanuts, donc ça mange pas de pain de les mettre, mais d'un autre côté, c'est des composants qui craignent pas grand chose et sont inutiles en cas de coupure, donc tu peux tout à fait te passer de les mettre sur l'onduleur, ça reste un point de détail.

PS: peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Pour la carte graphique, je n'ai pas une grosse expérience avec les ATI, mais sous linux, les retours que j'en ai c'est : anciens modèles, nickel avec les drivers libres, récente, driver proprio only, et driver proprio clairement pas a là hauteur et générateur d'emmerdes permanentes avec xorg (et quand une nouvelle version de xorg arrive, des plombes pour se mettre à jour sur la nouvelle ABI).
> 
> 4Go de RAM me semble aujourd'hui un minimum, mais après, tout dépend de ce que tu fais avec ton PC.
> 
> 

 

J'ai une AMD HD6950 avec le driver libre radeon, juste parfait (composite et video). Pourtant, c'est la dernière génération de sortie.

Pour la RAM, 4Go coutant 20€ la barrette... Autant y aller direct pour 8 (voire 16) pour faire mumuse avec du tmpfs où ça va bien sous gentoo  :Smile:  (et compiler OOo tout en RAM, ça claque pas peut être, mmmm?).

Pour le CPU, pour le jeu c'est définitivement Intel i5... Et pourtant j'ai attendu l'AMD bulldozer (le "FX") tant que j'ai pu.

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> J'ai une AMD HD6950 avec le driver libre radeon, juste parfait (composite et video). Pourtant, c'est la dernière génération de sortie.

 

Ah, le driver libre progresse bien alors  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Pour la RAM, 4Go coutant 20€ la barrette... Autant y aller direct pour 8 (voire 16) pour faire mumuse avec du tmpfs où ça va bien sous gentoo  (et compiler OOo tout en RAM, ça claque pas peut être, mmmm?).

 

J'ai bien dit minimum. Ceci dit, pour la plupart des applications, c'est suffisant. Après, tout dépend du besoin. Perso, je fais pas mal de photo, j'ai 4Go, et ça me suffit pour être à l'aise pendant mes traitements d'image. Pour le peu de virtualisation que je fais, ça suffit aussi. Non, compiler LibreOffice en tmpfs n'est pas mon objectif   :Razz: 

----------

## RealNoob

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Un grand fan d'AMD on dirait, mais si je devais choisir un PC aujourd'hui, je ne prendrais certainement pas de l'AMD. Je me dirigerais vers un Core i5 2500K, qui est a mon sens ce qui se fait de mieux en matière rapport qualité/prix.
> 
> Après, si tu ne joues pas et ne fais pas d'applis 3D poussées, il n'y a même pas besoin d'y adjoindre de carte graphique, et tu gagnes en consommation et dissipation thermique
> 
> 

 

Quel sont les perspectives d'avenir pour le i5, est-ce un processeur qui sera détrôné dans 2 ans par son petit frère le i7, ou bien en ai-je pour 5 ou 6 ans avant de penser à le remplacer?

Je pose cette question dans la perspective d'une utilisation pour le jeu, et là je parle de jeu comme OilRush, Shadowground, Steel Storm, qui avec mon matos actuelle rame pas mal à haute résolution surtout lorsqu'il y a beaucoup d'effet graphique ou d'élément surtout mobile à l'écran. Je sais que la carte graphique fait beaucoup, mais si le processeur ne suis pas pour calculer les phénomènes physiques (détection de la collision, ...), les mouvements, ... la carte graphique ne sert pas à grand chose.

Désolé si mes questions semble un peu basique, mes je suis de l'ancienne école, du temps ou ajouter une barrette de RAM suffisait à totalement transformer un jeu. Et ne changeant de PC que tous les 5 ou 6 ans (en gros lorsqu'un composant me lâche) je ne suis plus très au faite de l'actualité.

Petite précision, seul un linux sera installé sur cette machine.

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le NAS, ce que j'en pense c'est que entre tous, c'est que des gros tas de bouse. Les interfaces sont calamiteuses, avec des supports foireux, des disques dur d'entrée de gamme tous moisis, et des interfaces bourrées de trous de sécurité.
> 
> Perso, mon NAS c'est un gros disque dur sur ma gateway que je monte en NFS4. Au moins, je sais quel disque dur je met, et pas une entrée de gamme pourrie, et mon NFS4 va vite (très vite, sur un réseau gigabit même, facile 80Mo/s cours toujours pour faire ça avec un NAS)
> ...

 

En gros, j'ai plus de change de recycler les composants qui fonctionne toujours et d'ajouter ce qu'il faut pour en faire un serveur de fichier voir plus (qui à dis serveur IMAP). Puis de monter un autre PC comme PC de bureau/jeu?

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour l'onduleur, oui, c'est une très bonne idée. Par contre, il faut oublier les modèles d'entrée de gamme en offline : ils ne régulent absolument le courant, et servent uniquement de backup en cas de coupure. Le line-interactive est un minimum (mais bien sûr, pas mal plus cher...) pour réguler (écréter en fait) le courant. Un bon rapport qualité/prix est à chercher du côté de Fotron, du type le "FSP EP 1000" qui se trouve pour environ 130€ et est suffisant pour un seul PC et avoir une autonomie correcte.
> 
> Brancher l'écran ça peut être pas mal si tu veux pouvoir continuer à tout fermer proprement en cas de coupure, et ça mange pas de pain, juste garder à l'esprit qu'un écran, ça consomme pas mal, donc le garder en tête pour le dimensionnement de la bête. Chez mes parents, je leur ai mis le PC + modem + écran sur un FSP EP 1000, il est en charge courante entre 10 et 25%, ce qui est bon pour conserver une bonne autonomie en cas de coupure. De toute façon, en fonctionnement normal, il ne faut pas trop charger l'onduleur.
> ...

 

Justement, quel est l'autonomie de se genre d'appareil, je sais que celà dépend de ce que tu branche dessus, mais ça me donnerait un ordre d'idée pour savoir comment réagir en cas de coupure de  courant. 

 *guilc wrote:*   

> PS: peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci 

 

C'est fait!

----------

## guilc

 *RealNoob wrote:*   

> Quel sont les perspectives d'avenir pour le i5, est-ce un processeur qui sera détrôné dans 2 ans par son petit frère le i7, ou bien en ai-je pour 5 ou 6 ans avant de penser à le remplacer?

 

Si tu pars comme ça, tu ne remplaceras jamais ton PC  :Wink: 

Actuellement, le i5 2500K est très bien placé, a mon sens beaucoup mieux que son grand-frère i7 2600K. Début 2012, la génération remplaçante (ivy bridge) arrive, et va le détronner. Bref, ne te pose quand même pas de question. Prends le bon rapport qualité prix du moment, et pas d'états d'âme. Prendre le plus cher n'est pas forcément non plus le meilleur calcul : les prix s'envolent pour des perfs pas franchement supérieures, et la différence de prix n'est pas en rapport avec la durée de vie supplémentaire...

 *Quote:*   

> En gros, j'ai plus de change de recycler les composants qui fonctionne toujours et d'ajouter ce qu'il faut pour en faire un serveur de fichier voir plus (qui à dis serveur IMAP). Puis de monter un autre PC comme PC de bureau/jeu?

 

Pourquoi pas. Ou bien un deuxième disque sur le PC si tu n'as pas de serveur à monter.

 *Quote:*   

> Justement, quel est l'autonomie de se genre d'appareil, je sais que celà dépend de ce que tu branche dessus, mais ça me donnerait un ordre d'idée pour savoir comment réagir en cas de coupure de  courant.

 

bah ça dépend de comment tu le charges. Un 1000AH avec un seul PC, tu peux compter sur environ 1/2h. Ca peut suffire pour ne pas tout couper et attendre que le courant revienne. Et tu peux monitorer l'onduleur pour savoir quand il devient indispensable de tout couper (sys-power/nut). Après, ça dépend du PC, la je parle d'un quad core i5 760 avec une petite carte graphique fanless d'entrée de gamme. Si tu mets un gros sèche cheveux (  :Laughing:  ) qui bouffe 300W à lui tout seul, ça va chuter en flêche !

----------

## Magic Banana

Ce n'est pas tout à fait dans le sujet (il est question d'une configuration milieu de gamme pour travailler et non pour jouer), mais voilà un billet intéressant posté aujourd'hui même.

----------

## RealNoob

Après plus d'un an, je me suis enfin décidé à monter une nouvelle machine et à faire revivre ce thread.

Pour le CPU, je pense aller vers un AMD FX

Pour la carte graphique je pense à un AMD Radeon 79xx

Le plus gros problème pour moi est le choix de la carte mère. Si je vais vers un CPU AMD FX (socket AM3+), quel carte-mère me conseilleriez-vous, avec tout ce que je lis sur les BIOS UEFI, je n'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec une carte-mère qui ne me permet pas d'installer ou en tout cas de booter un linux ou alors très difficilement.

----------

